# What is the Photocross? Creative photo for short time!



## SLAiPS (Nov 6, 2007)

*What is the Photocross? Creative photo for short time!*
Photocross is a photo competition, the noncommercial project-game, based on how you can well terrain orientation in city and on how many quickly finds necessary objects for shooting.
Photo&#1089;ross includes such concept as speed, creativity, technology photos, healthy lifestyle, dialogue on interests.
For some time, participants fotokrossa must do some photos for a predetermined topics, for example:: "Traces", " New tradition ", "Window in the world ", " On a wire " and so on, the topic is usually very original. To move on city it is possible on everything: on foot, in the car, on a bicycle, on rollers or public transport.
All interested persons can take part in competitions - enough have any camera (digital or film) and to pass simple registration. You can take part as one and as a team.
Participation in Photocross - process very dynamical and intresting, and it is not boring anyone.. Participants of Photocross find a new sight at beloved city. Photocross is a mirror of City. Asphalt, concrete and people. The modern rhythm of a life of city does not give time for rest. But to have a rest on the present, the test, is necessary new novel sensation. Simple method &#8211; Photocross.
Charm of novelty of photocross - a lot of interesting, creative and original photos.


Format of action

Wide open action aimed at:
the increase in interest in photography and creative;
development of creative abilities of participants;
The organization of active intellectual rest
popularization and development of a new kind of competitions.

What is required? 
More ideas. 
Excellent mood.
A cheerful and creative team
Unbanality of thought.


----------

